# Hpi elements?



## veloso (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi All,
How many elements can I count for this particular encounter?
HPI:
42 year old female presents with c/o cracking dry skin of the heels x 2years. patient denies any trauma to the feet.
Thank you.


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

veloso said:


> Hi All,
> How many elements can I count for this particular encounter?
> HPI:
> 42 year old female presents with c/o cracking dry skin of the heels x 2years. patient denies any trauma to the feet.
> Thank you.



I get:

location:  heels
duration:  2 years
quality:  cracking dry skin
associated signs and symptoms:  denies any trauma to the feet

That is my take on it.  Hope this helps


----------



## veloso (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Eadun,
  I'm leaning towards billing this to 99203 but here is the progress notePODIATRY VISIT)
 42 year old female presents with c/o cracking dry skin of the heels x 2years. patient denies any trauma to the feet.
  Current Medication:
  Medical History:
  Borderline diabetes 

Allergies/Intolerance:
  N.K.D.A. 

  ROS:

Examination:   
     Vascular
        PEDAL PULSES Dorsalis pedis, +1/4, bilateral, Posterior tibial, 0/4, bilateral.  CAPILLARY REFILL TIME 2# of seconds x 10 toes.  TEMPERATURE GRADIENT WNLs, bilaterally.  

     Dermatology
        SKIN FINDINGS: Signs of:, fissure b/l heels and plantar forefoot b/l.  

  Assessment:
  Chapping skin - 709.8 (Primary) 

Plan:
  Treatment:
    Chapping skin
        Start Lactinol Lotion, 10 %, Externally, 1 application to affected area, Twice a day

 But I think I just code this to 99202 since I have only ONE ROS and how about my PHY.EXAM does it qualifies for level two following the 1995 DG.

I really appreciate the attention you gave in my thread.thanks a lot..God Bless..


----------



## vdockum (Nov 9, 2010)

*I get 4 HPI's also*

Heels
Cracking
2 years
denies trauma


----------



## kamalakannans (Nov 9, 2010)

hai


3=hpi
location:  heels
duration:  2 years
quality:  cracking dry skin


That is my take on it.


----------



## AndroCoder (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree. 99202. Plus, I do not feel that the nature of the presenting problem would have warrented a 99203 anyway. 

Have a great day!


----------



## veloso (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks... Everybody for the input this forum really helps me lot more power to all of us..in this unending struggle and learning career ...


----------



## skrautkramer (Nov 10, 2010)

I would not count the denies trauma to feet. In order to be able to count it as an associated sign/symptom it needs to be a positive. I could see counting this for ROS since you can use both positives and negatives.


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

stephegriffith said:


> I would not count the denies trauma to feet. In order to be able to count it as an associated sign/symptom it needs to be a positive. I could see counting this for ROS since you can use both positives and negatives.



Associated signs and symptoms do not need to be positive.  How do you support that they are only "positives"?


----------

